# City gov and osha



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I work for a city in pa and was told we dont fall under osha.... Who monitors cities for workplace safety? And what guidelines do we follow?
Who do u call when there are issues with safety?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> I work for a city in pa and was told we dont fall under osha.... Who monitors cities for workplace safety? And what guidelines do we follow?
> Who do u call when there are issues with safety?


I need to refresh on my 10 hour, but I do know OSHA does not govern municipalities. Same with fire companies. I believe that OSHA can still impose fines and such as IIRC the general duty clause still pertains.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Ask the USPS how that works


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> I work for a city in pa and was told we dont fall under osha.... Who monitors cities for workplace safety? And what guidelines do we follow?
> Who do u call when there are issues with safety?


Technically correct, yet misguided in their thinking, if you ask me. They are basically saying that they don't have to follow safety guidelines.




Zog said:


> Ask the USPS how that works


One of the local public works employees told me the same thing one time that they "don't have to follow OSHA because they are a municipality."

I asked if he was prepared to tell that to a jury if someone gets hurt on his watch. He then bluntly told me to f**k off.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> I work for a city in pa and was told we dont fall under osha.... Who monitors cities for workplace safety? And what guidelines do we follow?
> Who do u call when there are issues with safety?


Possible PEOSH [NJ]?

*Public Employees Occupational Safety and Health Program

*....or a Pennsy equivalent?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

there is most likely a state equivalent. it does vary by state


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

papaotis said:


> there is most likely a state equivalent. it does vary by state


AFAIK Pa is a non state program state.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

So if my employer tells me to close a 1000a sw without ppe and flashes whos at fault?

I cant imagine they are not responsible to follow industry standards and a good lawyer will say... Osha says arc flash gear is standard?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> So if my employer tells me to close a 1000a sw without ppe and flashes whos at fault?
> 
> I cant imagine they are not responsible to follow industry standards and a good lawyer will say... Osha says arc flash gear is standard?


But i know what to wear, will they say u know better?

We dont have arc gear (yet) , its ordered and well have in 3 weeks along with an arc study(in progress) and labeling


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Zog said:


> Ask the USPS how that works


Apparently not too well...
http://ecmweb.com/ops-amp-maintenance/willful-and-serious-violations


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> So if my employer tells me to close a 1000a sw without ppe and flashes whos at fault?
> 
> I cant imagine they are not responsible to follow industry standards and a good lawyer will say... Osha says arc flash gear is standard?


Because OSHA is a national standard a court may still uphold it even if it doesn't apply.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> Because OSHA is a national standard a court may still uphold it even if it doesn't apply.


That was my thinking


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Michigan Master said:


> Apparently not too well...
> http://ecmweb.com/ops-amp-maintenance/willful-and-serious-violations


Those dam unions.... Makin sure people work safe and go home every day.... Wth were they thinking?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

ah ...........

Call Osha and ask them !

In Maryland OSHA does not govern. The state has it's own, OSHA approved program. It's called MOSHA.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

https://www.osha.gov/OshDoc/data_General_Facts/newbusinesses-factsheet.html

https://www.osha.gov/oshdir/pa.html

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=593961&mode=2

I'm no lawyer, but not following established standard industry practices for safe work, in my opinion, only sets you up for a bushwacking if you have to go to court for a preventable accident, not to mention "criminal negligence".

just my .02


----------

